# ICD-10 template tool



## afranks (Sep 19, 2011)

I am  searching for a template tool to use to identify new terms needed for I-10 CM and PCS that  are not currently in ICD-9-CM.  The tool needs to be able to collect information on documentation gaps (i.e., whether or not current physician documentation has the I-10 terms recorded).  We will use this data to plan physician education.  Please contact me at Kay_Piper@ssmhc.com if you can help.  Thank you.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

*A book*

I will send this message to you privately as well. I believe you may be able to find help in a couple books put out by Cengage, Elsevier Saunders and INGENIX. This titles are different but they have the same information which is Anatomy and Physiology for ICD-10. I have gotten review copies of these books and you should be able to do so also. Contact the reps. and let them know what facility you are working with and would like review copies. I get them for being an instructor but I believe you can as well if you work for a hospital and are in education.


----------

